# microsoft 360 gamepad issue



## yashxxx (Jul 29, 2013)

please tell me can i play games using  microsoft wired 360 gamepad on windows 8?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> please tell me can i play games using  microsoft wired 360 gamepad on windows 8?



Absolutely,
You don't even need to install the Drivers. Win8 has the drivers for it. But you can still look for updated drivers from the internet.


----------



## Shah (Jul 30, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> please tell me can i play games using  microsoft wired 360 gamepad on windows 8?



Just plug and play.


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 30, 2013)

oh thank you guys...but flipkart guys were saying that it will not support win8.
i m bit confused whether to buy it or not?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2013)

I works fine. Flipkart reviews are rather random and inaccurate. 

See this: *support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-360/accessories/connect-wired-controller-computer


----------



## yashxxx (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks alot..so, last word from you guys should i go for it to play games on win 8 laptops?


----------

